# Zodiac Spacetronic



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

ESA Dynatron 9150 movement, fresh from some R and R in Brighton!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What a great name!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Now that's the one I want....a s/steel ESA Dynotron with a display back. Very nice Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice shaped case on that one Dave and the display back is a cracker dont see to many of them about.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> ESA Dynatron 9150 movement, fresh from some R and R in Brighton!


Very nice indeed - has a lovely 'lived in' look which I find very appealing :wink2:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

very cool looking watch :thumbsup:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

cracking mate,

love the display back too. I really like the look of the 9150 movements and their balances always seem to me to be completely frantic and much faster than a 'normal' balance. Love the aquamarine/turquoise plastic bits too, they are a very striking colour and always remind me of a Mini Traveler me dad had when I was little which was our first car.

Andy


----------

